# Albanian: Thank you



## V52

Hi, 
I need to know how I can say a few albanian words 
can anyone help me?
It is very Easy .. for now..
how can I say 

_Thank you!_

and 

_You're welcome!_ 

and

_Help!_ 

Hope some friend can give me some hints...

Vittorio


----------



## Irbis

Albanian is not a Slavic language, so you will get better reply in some other section. But I have an Albanian dictionary:

Thank you!
Faleminderit!

You're welcome!
s'ka gjë, ju lutem


----------



## V52

Thank you! 
 Can you also check for me 

"Help!" 

Vittorio


----------



## jacob001

I'm afraid I can't post links because I'm new, but go to bbc dot com and select 'Languages' (under the 'Learning' heading) and then 'MP3 downloads' and a page with Albanian phrases will come up.


----------



## V52

jacob001 said:


> I'm afraid I can't post links because I'm new, but go to bbc dot com and select 'Languages' (under the 'Learning' heading) and then 'MP3 downloads' and a page with Albanian phrases will come up.


Grazie! 
I'll try! 
V


----------



## Alb_girl

V52 said:


> Thank you!
> Can you also check for me
> 
> "Help!"
> 
> Vittorio


 Help- Ndihme


----------



## opjeshke

Help is ndihmë


----------



## CielleDuCiel

I know this is old, but I thought I should clarify something here...

"Ndihmë" is the _noun_ for "help"... If you mean "Help!" as in the command "Help me!", it would be "Më ndihmoni!" (or "Më ndihmo!" if you're speaking to one specific person).

Just to save any potential confusion.


----------



## opjeshke

Yes, this is quite correct. If than you are going to use it in some context you have to ask about it within the context.


----------

